# Request Australian 'No Marriage' cert



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, I have requested a certificate of 'no marriage' from Australian embassy via mail as I'm not in manila I haven't received anything for about 3 weeks. Anyone know how long the process takes? And is it normal for the phone to ring out? Sent 5 emails called 4 times. Any experience anyone?? Thanks


----------

